# rice flour cakes



## lessa (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a request for a gluten free wedding cake. 

1. If you did this, what was the texture like?
2. did they want buttercream or fondant and which one did they pick?
3. how did it taste to you?
4. did they like it? 

as always, thank you for your time!


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

lessa,
does the bride to be have a recipe she likes? does she need a total gluten free cake or can you make her a seperate smaller tier? gluten free cake dries out very quickly. perhaps a carrot cake made with gluten free flour? i have a decent recipe for one if you'd like it. if gluten free is something you don't usually do, feel free to ask me any questions, more than happy to help you.
kathee


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Unless there are to be a whole lot of celiacs at the wedding, a whole gluten free wedding cake seems a bit extreme.

katbalou's idea of a gluten free tier seems like the answer, or has she considered individual cupcakes.~ They seem to be quite popular these days???


----------



## lessa (Jun 11, 2008)

Update, the groom wants a pie, so that's easy peasy for the groom cake, and I have talked to the bride and we are heading towards croquembouche made with garbanzo bean flour. I am got to get some and try it out this week. I will let you know how it works, and hopefully remember to take pics. 


L


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

garbanzo bean flour has a very strong "taste" just try a small batch. you could always buy the betty crocker gluten free cake mixes, but at about 4.50 for an 8" layer it is a little pricey.
if you add potato starch and tapioca starch to the rice flour, you can make a decent alternative to wheat flour, you also need to add xanthum gum to it.
kathee


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

That's pretty good idea katbalou, i love the idea of having garbanzo in a small batch and potato starch for alternative.


----------



## katparadis (Dec 28, 2009)

I have 100's of really good gluten-free cakes recipes, but as most have said, rice flour cakes dry out very fast. And they really don't taste very good either. You are best to use a blend of flours. If you have a blend you like substitute the rice flour for garbanzo/flava flour mix, it's not so strong tasting, then use 10-15% tapioca flour & 10% coconut flour as well & that should take care of any of the "bean" flavor.

Once you find out what kind of cake the bride likes, the rest is easy!


----------



## rosapop (Apr 25, 2010)

Session data
I use lots of almond meal in my gluten free cakes. That will keep it moist, but they are expensive. 

I didn't have much luck with xanthum gum the last time. I think I used too much of it and it turned gooey!


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

xanthum gum can be tricky, usually 1/2 - 1 tsp. per cup of flour. i don't use it all the time, if i have a very moist brownie or carrot cake recipe i don't add it. but you definitely need it in breads.


----------

